# The Red Harvest



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

on this lonely, desolate planet of sand and wind. buried under the rolling dunes is a giant temple of black jutting towers all covered in strange hyrogliphic symbols, and in the center of these towers is a waking hive.
yes, deep in it's catacombs, tombs are opening, showing what gleeming skeletal horrors they contain. 
the sound of a thousand cold metal feet, each taking their steps in unison as they travel to their stations. small wells open allowing thousands of small beetle like robots to climb on the walls, repairing twenty thousand years of wear.
but even deeper, in the bottom of the temple, in the cold rotting darkness, something stirs as a white rotted hand grasps the edge of it's sarcophegus, pulling it's thin grizly form from it's deep sleep.
but in the upper parts of the temple of the necrons, many sarcophegai, refuse to open as their damadged parts and peices continue to collect dust.

*thump* an odd sound in the silence *thump!* the black crypt opens and an unwary necron tumbles out, this one is different from the others, less perfect... his right eye is missing and his left arm is gone. a single scarab skitters by, breifly glancing up at the confused necron.
'Warrior092342573291 t...take.... t... take post...... error.... damadged circutry, preform auto repair' he shook his head, the screen shutting down, the numbers falling away only leaving the HUD in his eyes he unhooks a single gauss flayer from the slot in the wall and carries it with him. he continued to walk through the temple untill he found a platform to take himself to the surface 'why the surface?' he thought to himself..... he thought to himself..... the sudden realization began to sink in as the platform neared the surface 'i can think.... i... i'm alive....' he thought again as the doors opened. the gale of strong wind and sand swept around him as he stepped out into the desert.
it was longer than he could remember when his soul had been fixed into the cold metal body. he was once.... a warrior.... a strange gothic planet covered in clouds of blackened smoke.... mars..... he was... a priest there...
he continued walking along the endless desert before collapsing from the heat starting to melt his circuts.
meanwhile an imperial scavenger ship skimmed along the barren wastes approaching the fallen metal body


----------

